# What size is your garage?



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm finally going to have a garage, currently 16ft going up to 18ft, wondering if that's enough length? Going 18ft wide too, that's 5Mx5M for the metric type.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Size does matter -- Bigger the better.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

6m x 5.35m W wishi it was 7m long by 6m wide would just be perfect


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

8m x 5m and wish it was 6m wide which was a mistake on my part when I built it!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PaulaJayne said:


> Size does matter -- Bigger the better.





Derekh929 said:


> 6m x 5.35m W wishi it was 7m long by 6m wide would just be perfect





PaulTheo said:


> 8m x 5m and wish it was 6m wide which was a mistake on my part when I built it!


Thanks guys, 7metre length was my 1st choice, I couldn't go 6m wide.

Photo's to follow over the weeks :thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

my garage, isnt so much a garage, its more a smaller mock up version of stonehenge

in the way i mean, that the uprights arent really straight, and rain is not detered from still getting onto the car, this is the car ive spent £16k and insist it no longer sees day light 

i currently have a tree growing into it, pushing the corner in and pushing the roof out of line, so of course when it rains, the floor floods, all my tools are sitting on a pallet

oh, and the garage door doesnt stay up so i cant get the car out anyway...

but to answer the question, my garage is normal size, about 8ft x 16ft- ish at a guess?


----------



## AMP (Aug 31, 2011)

Big enough to get my car in to detail...

Until my mom decided to buy OUTDOOR rabbits, but one got a cold and have been in the garage ever since.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Ours is about 4-5 cars wide and about two in length but its my dads but I look after it


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

2.5m x 1m.

The car doesn't fit


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

What size is my garage?....too small...aren't they all?

Just make it as big as possible :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got a double garage.. Don't know the size but there's a small wall in between both sides of the garage, I assume for structural reasons, and it makes both sides of the garage just too small to detail inside of, really does my head in as it looks massive from the outside


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

changed said:


> 2.5m x 1m.
> 
> The car doesn't fit


A 2.5m x 1m Garage?
Are you an estate agent :lol:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

my garage at my house which for some reason im not allowed to use (still live with parents and my mother insists on putting her renault megane in it every night) is 6mx5m, tight for space to work on a car, my shed at my mates house which is a wodden shed not a garage is 10m x 8m, handy to work in but i would never use it to detail as its a old style shed with stones for flooring, so instead of either i use my shared unit at work, iv never measured it but a rough guess would be 40m x 20m


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jord said:


> I've got a double garage.. Don't know the size but there's a small wall in between both sides of the garage, I assume for structural reasons, and it makes both sides of the garage just too small to detail inside of, really does my head in as it looks massive from the outside


Have this issue also 

Would be perfect if it wasn't there, but one side is filled with garden crap during the winter months


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jord said:


> I've got a double garage.. Don't know the size but there's a small wall in between both sides of the garage, I assume for structural reasons, and it makes both sides of the garage just too small to detail inside of, really does my head in as it looks massive from the outside





Samh92 said:


> Have this issue also
> 
> Would be perfect if it wasn't there, but one side is filled with garden crap during the winter months


I know what you mean, I'm going for a sectional garage to replace a timber single with barn doors, I popped to a place yesterday and they had a 16x16 with twin doors (which they like to push) but I had more difficulty getting into this










than my own,










like you say most of the time it will only be ever one car in there, and can beat the weather a little .



















which means 16ft would be too small for anything above a medium size car.

This is the space where I park near my Mum's










which looks plenty for my requirements

I nearly went for a wide single similar to this


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Mines 18' x 18' i seem to remember but could confirm if i manage to find my tape measure or laser thing.

Have a look at my garage thread as it will give an idea of size.

Paul


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my garage at home is 16ft by 81/2ft, it was the biggest possible in the space.. and is much too small to work in.

My unit for work is 1600sqft.. and very good for working in.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I think the garage/shed at home is 9Mx6m with a section added for the mother (keep her happy) but if we were doing it agian we would have went lower and wider and a little longer so maybe 9.5mX7m

you'd be suprised how fast it fills up with junk


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine is about 2.5m by 18M really long and useless! can get a car in there but cant walk around it!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

this,:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Tazz said:


> my garage, isnt so much a garage, its more a smaller mock up version of stonehenge
> 
> in the way i mean, that the uprights arent really straight, and rain is not detered from still getting onto the car, this is the car ive spent £16k and insist it no longer sees day light
> 
> ...


Needs pics ----


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Mine is currently being built and will be 8.5m by 10m deep! Should be enough to keep my toys in it


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mines about 18ft x12 ft just a bit to small but was a big as I could go due to drains,gas box and annoying neighbours !!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Currently got a 3.5m x 7m single and at some point (once I've put a new roof on, double glazed the whole house etc) in the near future will be getting a 6mx9m one.

Friend of mine has a 250 square metre garage  I'm very jealous


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Go as big as you can afford / fit in the space. Mine is 18ft wide by 20ft deep and that gives enough space to get the car in and have space to work / store items.

On the pic with the golf in they look like 7ft doors? make sure you get 8ft doors they are so much easier.

You can see my thread i posted about the build of mine but here are a few pics to give you an idea of space.

i can still get round the front of the car and there is this much space behind (approx 4ft)



















Hope this helps


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I had mine built in the back garden, 22ft Long X 12ft Wide
I would like a bigger one if I had the space !
Go as big as you can !
Sorry for the wonky camera


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

You'll fill whatever space you have, go large. And rack out the walls for storage. Mine has. Pitched roof which is very useful.

5 cycles, 2 kids bikes, a motorbike and a vast array of DIY and camping kit means no car space.

I dream of a triple/quadruple garage with top floor for pool, table tennis, darts, play station. A sort of man cave I could live in.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

If you have the room, the bigger the better.
Wish I had done that when I built mine. Its about 23ft long but only 10ft wide.
The lenght is ok but not the width, its to tight when the car is in.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm really sorry I never had a pit put in mine now !


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Aletank said:


> I had mine built in the back garden, 22ft Long X 12ft Wide
> I would like a bigger one if I had the space !
> Go as big as you can !
> Sorry for the wonky camera


That's a great size for a single garage. Room to move around the car!:thumb:


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Big enough for a VXR8 and a Discovery to share.

... oh and a rabbit and a guinea pig


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

6m x 6m was restricted by the council as its a conservation area. Was not allowed windows either,,,,no big deal .Tiled the floor with plastic ...fab.

Wish it was 7m x7m.

Picture on the left


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

What's the cost of something like this?



Aletank said:


> I had mine built in the back garden, 22ft Long X 12ft Wide
> I would like a bigger one if I had the space !
> Go as big as you can !
> Sorry for the wonky camera


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

p1tse said:


> What's the cost of something like this?


October 2004 Prices when it was built !

Plans - £80
Planning - £110
Building Regs - £130

Garage - £7300
Door - £1100


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

p1tse said:


> What's the cost of something like this?


if you did it as a concrete sectional,much cheaper.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> if you did it as a concrete sectional,much cheaper.


I'll be having a concrete sectional, I doubt it would be cheaper for the one the poster has shown, I'm wondering how to apply fixings inside as you cannot drill into the walls.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I'll be having a concrete sectional, I doubt it would be cheaper for the one the poster has shown, I'm wondering how to apply fixings inside as you cannot drill into the walls.


I bought a hanson one and they can supply some handy brackets that enable you to fix to wall 

Have a look on my build thread, i think i mentioned them there, but i can take pictures if that would help.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like a very nice size to house a MK7 :wave::thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Sounds like a very nice size to house a MK7 :wave::thumb:


It's like you can read my mind , I had to cut back on the garage spec, but still an upgrade from what was there.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

mattsbmw said:


> if you did it as a concrete sectional,much cheaper.


I did seriously consider a Compton Sectional Garage, I can't remember what the cost was but my garden wasn't level so by the time I'd put a level base in, it was more or less the foundation costs.
I would of wanted the side door, window, brick clad front/posts, eaves fillers etc. Then for my electrics into it .
You get the idea of costs creapin up ! , then I was thinking about drilling concrete sectional walls for shelving/hanging things. A concrete sectional building is not classed as a proper building.
So I paid a bit more and got a proper building that will add to my house price, in the same brick as my house etc


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> I bought a hanson one and they can supply some handy brackets that enable you to fix to wall
> 
> Have a look on my build thread, i think i mentioned them there, but i can take pictures if that would help.


Pics are always good :thumb:
Have you got the link to your thread?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Aletank said:


> I did seriously consider a Compton Sectional Garage, I can't remember what the cost was but my garden wasn't level so by the time I'd put a level base in, it was more or less the foundation costs.
> I would of wanted the side door, window, brick clad front/posts, eaves fillers etc. Then for my electrics into it .
> You get the idea of costs creapin up ! , then I was thinking about drilling concrete sectional walls for shelving/hanging things. A concrete sectional building is not classed as a proper building.
> So I paid a bit more and got a proper building that will add to my house price, in the same brick as my house etc


Fair enough, seemed to suit your needs better that way


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Pics are always good :thumb:
> Have you got the link to your thread?


Here is the thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265118

And here is a pic of the brackets and how they work.










Matt


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

not big enough


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> Here is the thread
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265118
> 
> ...


Matt, have you got pics of the electrics set up?
I need to steal some ideas


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Matt, have you got pics of the electrics set up?
> I need to steal some ideas


These are the only pics i have, but if you want anymore detailed info or pics let me know and i can take pics or advise.




























matt


----------

